# Buy 600/4 now, or wait for 600 DO?



## kirispupis (Jan 3, 2017)

My main passion is wildlife photography. I'm very happy with the gear I have - a 200-400/1.4x on a 1Dx Mark II, but as with any wildlife photography the lens you want is bigger than the one you have.

For that reason I've been considering a 600/4 II. However, since I don't have the funds anyway I've been eyeing the upcoming 600/4 DO. Recently, however, I have a pending sale of several photos that would actually give me the funds to purchase the existing 600/4 if I want.

So what do you think - if I have the funds available should I spring for the existing 600/4 II - or should I use the fact that I already have the 200-400 to wait for the 600 DO?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2017)

The DO is vapourware, if and when it does come out it will be a lot more expensive than the current 600 f4.

If it is your passion I'd say get the current lens as soon as you can.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> If it is your passion I'd say get the current lens as soon as you can.



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2017)

I would not wait 3-10 years for the DO lens, it may never appear. If you need one, get it now, the DO will not be better, just lighter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2017)

I can take awesome wildlife photos with vaporware lenses. The only time I run into trouble is when I want to share them with others. I did try borrowing my kids' washable markers and matte photo paper (it came in pretty colors, I'm not sure why it was labeled 'construction'), but the results weren't very satisfying representations of the original images. 

Get the 600/4 II, it's a wonderful lens. 

"_Egret Umbrella_"



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/6.3, ISO 500


----------



## Eldar (Jan 4, 2017)

I can only agree with previous posters. The 600 f4L IS II is my second most used lens, only beaten by the 24-70 f2.8L II and it is a wonderful lens. In combination with the xIII extenders, it gives you the best wildlife tool you can get, especially if birds are on your list.

The rumors of the 600 f4 DO are compelling, but they are still rumors. How long did we wait for the 200-400? How long did we wait for the updated 100-400? Too long for those who did not have alternatives while waiting. The future will deliver lots of great equipment, but life is too short to wait for them, when good alternatives are available now.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 4, 2017)

I guess if you need a longer lens now, get a 600 II. I suppose second hand is very hard to find though; this could be the best option. 

If you would use 600 not that often, and are ok with holding out a bit, the rumoured DO could be very great of course. For the wildlife I shoot (mostly African mammals), my 300 2.8 II (plus extenders and 100-400 are enough, but a 600 for those tight portraits could be great. 

Since a 'regular' 600 would be too much to for me to travel with as a second lens and a bit big for use in the typical shared vehicle in reserves, I'm ok with waiting patiently on that DO to see what it brings to the table (and takes out of my wallet, of course). 

However, if for example you shoot birds and weight/size isn't an objection, I could imagine getting the 600 II right now would be a great thing.


----------



## Vern (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been intrigued by the 600 DO possibility as well, but love the 600II and resale of these retains value. Get it!

Brownheaded nuthatch taken with a 5DMK IV + the 600II and 1.4XIII. These little guys are diminishing in number b/c they thrive in mature pine forests which are proceeding them into oblivion. No time like now to try to capture images (and let your pines grow).


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 4, 2017)

It is a simple matter of economics, getting a 600mmII now will allow you to capture images that you may be able to sell to fund the purchase of the 600DO when it shows up. At that point you will be able to sell the current 600.
But not getting any 600 right now prevents you from capturing the images, and not selling them ;-)


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 4, 2017)

If you think you really need the 600mm for the photography and it takes 3 years (at least!) for the DO to come out my guess is that that will be 3 years of 'should I get the 600mm' or, worse 'I could have got that shot if I had the 600mm'. Three years...do you really want to go through that?

Canon big whites hold their values very well so my guess is you could buy the 600mm II now and sell it again in 4 years for a loss of 20% at the very most. Not a bad rental cost per month is it?

It's fun spending other peoples' money ;D


----------



## xps (Jan 11, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> If you think you really need the 600mm for the photography and it takes 3 years (at least!) for the DO to come out my guess is that that will be 3 years of 'should I get the 600mm' or, worse 'I could have got that shot if I had the 600mm'. Three years...do you really want to go through that?
> 
> Canon big whites hold their values very well so my guess is you could buy the 600mm II now and sell it again in 4 years for a loss of 20% at the very most. Not a bad rental cost per month is it?
> 
> It's fun spending other peoples' money ;D



+1

I bought my 600 II more than a year ago and it was the right decision. Lightroom says, I took more than 25000 shots with it (and I only use the slow and silent shutter modes). 

I owned the MK 1 version of the 400mm DO lens and it was terrible (for the price). MK II will be better. So, IMO, it could be, that the 600 DO will have some shortcomings too. And, I think, the price will be much higher than the existing versions. Canon personal on the photokina told me, that it is highend "lensmaking" to creat such stellar fresnel lenses. The price increases exponentially, the bigger the size is. 

I was looking for an used 600 II back in 2015 - and I got some offers. About 20-25% off the normal price. But condition "C" (used, with visible scratches e.g.). So I ordered an new one.

And , if you are outside of Europe, the prices are much lesser than here. 
Get it.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 14, 2017)

I would just get the 600II now....

Yes we've seen a prototype for the 600DO so it isn't total make believe like most rumours on here based on patent filings.

However, its main benefit will be shorter length....weight savings will come from that decrease in length but I don't think the weight savings will be as good as most seem to hope for. I think at best it will be 500II weight which would be pretty darn good but I have a feeling it won't even match that.

Also new DO lenses are scarce for at least a year so unless you have an in with your dealer and are already on an early wait list...(I've been on a list since the prototype was shown) then you won't get one for at least a year after Canon releases it.

I would also guess that when Canon officially announces it we will still wait at least 6 months for the first to be delivered and then another year or more for demand to be met. That is if everything goes smoothly which it seems to never do with these big lens releases (see 200-400).

So just get the 600II and enjoy the heck out of it....such an amazing lens....my favourite for sure out of all the nice ones I own (see sig below).


----------



## Jopa (Jan 14, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can take awesome wildlife photos with vaporware lenses. The only time I run into trouble is when I want to share them with others. I did try borrowing my kids' washable markers and matte photo paper (it came in pretty colors, I'm not sure why it was labeled 'construction'), but the results weren't very satisfying representations of the original images.
> 
> Get the 600/4 II, it's a wonderful lens.
> 
> ...



Superb picture. Worth buying a $10k+ lens.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 14, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> So what do you think - if I have the funds available should I spring for the existing 600/4 II - or should I use the fact that I already have the 200-400 to wait for the 600 DO?



The 600 DO doesn't exist yet.

It could be years until it does. Even if it is available in time for the 2018 Olympics (if it's gonna happen, that's when it will happen, and probably include a 1.4X), it will still be at least a year later for mere mortals to be able to buy one.

I'd buy the 600 II now and enjoy it, then sell it when/if the 600 DO is available. Any "loss" in selling the 600II will be simply a rental fee 

And yes, values of the 600II will fall if the 600 DO 1.4x becomes a reality.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 14, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> So what do you think - if I have the funds available should I spring for the existing 600/4 II - or should I use the fact that I already have the 200-400 to wait for the 600 DO?



If it were me and I had an event or trip that "required" a 600, I would rent the 600/4 II. I thought I read here that the 600 DO is expected this year. I'd certainly want to see how that measures up (IQ) or down (weight, size, ...) before committing to buying one or the other. I don't think I would want to own the 600/4 II simply because of the weight. Weight was the primary reason for my going with the 500/4 II instead - I'm glad I did as I use the 500 with the 1.4x almost exclusively.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> And yes, values of the 600II will fall if the 600 DO 1.4x becomes a reality.



Historically that's not true, invariably new models of big white lenses come with a hefty price increase that still leaves a price slot for NOS of the outgoing model and a strong market for the used ones that come up.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jan 14, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> And yes, values of the 600II will fall if the 600 DO 1.4x becomes a reality.



Remember the rumour was about a 600 DO without a built-in extender.

I commented a few days ago that a 600 DO 1.4x would be the big white to end all big whites, but that's not what has been predicted. Just my wishful thinking, sadly - unless of course someone at Canon HQ has seen my post and a bunch of marketing people have been fired for not thinking of it...


----------



## Diko (Jan 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Egret Umbrella_"
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/6.3, ISO 500



Lovely pict. Could you post a crop just to check how much does the 1.4 holds. And is it a Canon extender? If yes - which version?


----------



## kaihp (Jan 16, 2017)

Diko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/6.3, ISO 500
> ...



The information was all there. Look at the underlined text.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 16, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> My main passion is wildlife photography. I'm very happy with the gear I have - a 200-400/1.4x on a 1Dx Mark II, but as with any wildlife photography the lens you want is bigger than the one you have.
> 
> For that reason I've been considering a 600/4 II. However, since I don't have the funds anyway I've been eyeing the upcoming 600/4 DO. Recently, however, I have a pending sale of several photos that would actually give me the funds to purchase the existing 600/4 if I want.
> 
> So what do you think - if I have the funds available should I spring for the existing 600/4 II - or should I use the fact that I already have the 200-400 to wait for the 600 DO?



If you need and want a 600mm lens then the ef 600mm f4 LIS II is an amazing lens. Get one, use it, post the results. If it's gear stroking and forum bragging trumps you are after, then wait as long as you like for your particular unicorn to arrive. A 600mm DO will not diminish the capabilities of a 600 f4 LIS II overnight. It will still be the fantastic lens it currently is.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 16, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Historically that's not true, invariably new models of big white lenses come with a hefty price increase that still leaves a price slot for NOS of the outgoing model and a strong market for the used ones that come up.



I don't know... there seems to be an awful lot of folks that are interested in a 600 DO, with or without a built-in 1.4X.

If the interest translates into sales, then there is certainly a possibility of "plenty" of 600 VII's coming up on the used market.


----------



## candc (Jan 17, 2017)

Buy now or wait for the better thing coming? I generally go with get what you need now unless its known that the better thing is coming soon and better in every regard. 

The "do" lens isn't going to be around for a couple years and you just can't get much better than the 600ii (or the version 1 for that matter) .It will be shorter and lighter by around 30% or so. That's important if you are handholding but doesn't make much difference if you are using it on a tripod anyway.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. I have decided to go for the existing 600/II once the sale (I hope) goes through. One more question:

Which would you take on a safari in a private game reserve in South Africa?
a) 1Dx2 with 200-400/1.4x + 5D4 with 70-200/2.8 II or
b) 1Dx2 with 600/4 II + 5D4 with 100-400 II

Thank you again for the advice.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 20, 2017)

Different parks offer different opportunities, and even more important is the tour company and how they operate. I have read people saying they got everything they needed with a lens no longer than 300mm and others used super telephotos. One recurring comment though is that in most tour vehicles you just don't have the space to wield a 600mm. And if you are using a long lens like that then heat haze is the biggest problem. I would go 200-400


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 20, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Different parks offer different opportunities, and even more important is the tour company and how they operate. I have read people saying they got everything they needed with a lens no longer than 300mm and others used super telephotos. One recurring comment though is that in most tour vehicles you just don't have the space to wield a 600mm. And if you are using a long lens like that then heat haze is the biggest problem. I would go 200-400



Thanks! This is my current plan. In one park we'll have our own private vehicle. In the other, we have to share, but there are 4 of us and the vehicle is limited to 6. These are both private game reserves, so the number of other vehicles will be limited and our vehicle will be able to go off road - though with respect to the animals.

The other thing to consider is I'm extremely used to the 200-400/1.4x, having used it for several years. It's probably a good idea to not bring a new lens to such a place.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 20, 2017)

I am aware that some park organisers who are trying to capture the lucrative photographer market have modified the seating in the vehicles to give a less restricted view and more room for their gear. If you are fortunate to have one of these it is probably worth asking the organiser.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 20, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> Thank you for the replies. I have decided to go for the existing 600/II once the sale (I hope) goes through. One more question:
> 
> Which would you take on a safari in a private game reserve in South Africa?
> a) 1Dx2 with 200-400/1.4x + 5D4 with 70-200/2.8 II or
> ...



Much of the time on safari you are sitting in a Jeep and you don't get out with a tripod and it isn't simple to use a bean bag - you have to hand hold and cope with a range of distances and angles. The 100-400 was the ultimate safari lens, with a very useful zoom range and easy to pack and swing around. The 100-400mm II takes its place, and a Sigma 150-600mm C (or Tamron) is a good choice as well. You need to be able to cope with a range of distances. I personally would take the 400 DO II plus extenders, which is easy to maneuver, with my wife having the 100-400mm II.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the replies. I have decided to go for the existing 600/II once the sale (I hope) goes through. One more question:
> ...



Thanks! I always handhold my 200-400 anyways, so I'll be fine without a tripod or bean bag. I thought about bringing a 100-400 for my kids, but that would mean the 70-200/2.8 would have to stay home - which I don't want. If they really want a photo I'll put an extender on it.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you need it now and have the cash now? Buy the existing 600 f/4L IS II.
Do you need it now and not have the cash? Rent the existing 600 f/4L IS II.
Do you know that you won't be able to go on the planned trip for 2 or 3 years? You can wait to decide. It might be worthwhile still to rent the existing 600 for a short time so that you know how it handles if you plan to do a lot of hand-held shots.


----------

